# 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Ostseefischer.
Hat irgendwer eventuell ne Ahnung, ob ich mit nem 4,65 mtr. langem 20 PS Boot Klaase C von Rügen/Wiek startend noch bei Windstärke 4 oder 5 aufs Küstenmmer kann ? Laut Wetterdienst soll nächstes Wochenende 4 oder 5 Bft aus südlicher Richtung pusten. Wäre ich da nicht durchs Land ein wenig geschützt? Wäre dann doch ablandiger Wind. Ich würd dennoch gern mal auf Dorch probieren. Dachte da an westlich von Dranske. Für euche Meinungen/Erfahrungen vielen Dank !!! #c

Frank#h


----------



## schedi3 (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Hallo,
ich fahre bei ablandigem Wind bis 4 bft und bei auflandigem Wind höchsten bis 3 bft, weil wir angeln und nicht schaukeln wollen.#6


----------



## Klaus S. (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Schau mal einen Tag bevor ihr fahrt welcher Wind kommen soll. 1 Woche im voraus kann eh keiner richtig voraus sagen. Wenns wirklich ne 4-5 werden soll und der Wind plötzlich dreht bist du mit den kleinen Boot schnell mal in Lebendsgefahr.
Ich fahre mit meinen 4,70er Ryds mit 50 PS auch nur bis max. 4 Bft (ablandig) raus. Ich muß allerdings auch nicht weit fahren und bin mit meinen Boot schnell wieder im Hafen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Hallo Frank,
grundsätzlich erstmal eines: Diese Frage kannst du eigentlich erst 12 Stunden vorher beantworten. Dazu würde ich dann auch minimal 3 Wetterdienste abfragen. Niemand kann dir Heute sagen, was in 6 Tagen los ist. 
Zu den Windstärken. Die Frage von dir zeigt, dass du es bisher noch nicht probiert hast. Daher wird nicht die Frage am wichtigsten sein, ob das Boot das mitmacht, sondern eher, ob der Skipper das kann. Ich würde dir raten in dem von dir beschriebenen Gebiet bis zu einer 4 aus Süd bis Süd-Ost zu fahren.
Andere Windrichtungen zunächst bis zu einer 3. Wenn du dann Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, kannst du auch grundsätzlich bis zu einer 4 fahren. Alles aber immer mit Vorsicht.
Achte bei den Windvorhersagen darauf, wie sich der Wind entwicklen soll. Wenn da Böen mit angesagt werden oder die Tendenz zu stärkerem Wind geht, würde ich es lassen. überlaste das Boot nicht. Auch wenn es für 4 oder 5 Personen zugelassen ist, würde ich bei einer solchen Wetterlage und der Motorisierung zu zweit fahren und nicht mehr.
Ich wünsche dir Petri heil..


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Hallo !

Bist du denn auch immer mit sonem kleinen Boot draussen vor Rügen ? Also meinst ich kann recht entspannt bei ner ablandigen 4 raustucken? Bin alles andere als  ein erfahrender Skipper....#qWie weit muß ich denn wohl zu dieser kälteren Jahreszeit rausfahren ? #cIch meine sind das 1 oder 2 oder gar 3 Kilometer bis zu den tiefen wo der Dorsch steht ? |kopfkratMich würde auch mal interessieren, ob Die Meerforellen in den gleichen Tiefen jagen wie die Dorsche ? Sind die nun auch vor Rügen während der Schonzeit ? Oh und als letze Frage....ist die nord westliche Rügenseite eigentlich so zu empfehlen oder sollte ich doch über Arcona oder Glowe nachdenken ?#d?


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Wen hast du jetzt angesprochen?


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Dolfin, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Es ist richtig, dass ich da keine erfahrung habe. Leider ist es heute so, dass auch wenn man den Sportbootführerschein See bestanden hat, man über nicht den Hauch von praktischer Erfahrung verfügt ! Deshalb sind mir Meinungen von Leuten, die dieses Gebiet schon häufiger gefahren sind wichtig. Wir sind auch nicht nur zu zweit....wir sind 4 kräftige Männer.....und das ist das Boot...
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ev=/images?q=Typ+Crescent+465&hl=de&sa=N&um=1

Sollten wir doch nur auf den Bodden bleiben ? :c


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wen hast du jetzt angesprochen?


 

Die war für Schedi .... deine hab ich später erst gesehn ...|wavey:


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

*Boot: Crescent 465 Standard*


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Hallo Frank,
ich bin in dem Revier sicher 40 Tage im Jahr unterwegs. Mein Boot ist etwas größer und stärker motorisiert. Ich kenne aber deinen Bootsryp genau. Freunde von mir haben es gefahren bzw. fahren es noch immer - allerdings mit einer kleinen Halbkajüte und 30 PS.
4 richtige Männer? Geht auf See in dem Teil eigentlich nicht. Es kommt auch nicht mehr in Gleitfahrt. Eine Anfahrt von Wiek/ Hafen in die Dorschreviere dürfte da deutlich länger als eine Stunde dauern. 
Ich möchte das hier eigentlich garnicht weiterführen, da mir Angst und bange wird, wenn ich mir vorstelle, ihr fahrt zu viert dort zum Dorschangeln. Mit der Last wird es nicht lange dauern, bis euch irgendwo die Welle ins Boot läuft. Dazu das offene Boot, alle werden schön naß und die Kälte.


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Oh, OK...das sind doch klare worte. Ich hoffe ja der Bootsverleiher wird uns dazu auch noch was sagen können.....


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

oje oje ...ich merke schon die Meinungen sind eindeutig. |kopfkrat

Also Bodden....oder auf ne schöne 2 Bft hoffen ?


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

oh, ist es nich so, dass die Dorsche bei diesem kalten wetter näher ans Land kommen ? vielleicht tun die uns ja den gefallen und kommen uns ein wenig entgegen....so auf 500 mtr. zum Land ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Leihboot?
Dann gibts ja wohl keinen Grund, sich so eine kleine Schüssel mit 4 Mann zu leihen und dann noch mit einem solchen Anfahrtsweg - oder?
Es gibt in Vitt schöne Boote zu leihen und da ist man nach 500m am Fisch oder auch in Glowe. Da vermietet z.B. Jean Friemel Boote, denen ihr Euch auch anvertrauen könnt. Führerschein ist doch da!


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Ja, Führerschein ist da ..... bezahlt hab ich bei meinem Vermieter auch noch nix ....hmmm....vielleicht die Lösung aller Probleme ! Meinst die haben noch Boote da ? Mein Verleiher hatte nur noch das kleine Boot.....Oh ja das wär ja schön.....so mit Kajüte ....|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Soweit ich gesehen habe, fahren vor Vitt immer offene Boote der 5m Klasse. Entscheidend ist aber der sehr sehr kurze Weg zu den Angelplätzen. Jan Friemel hat seine Boot in Glowe liegen, bzw. legt sie rein. Es sind zwar keine Kajütboote, aber größere Boot mit anständiger Motorisierung. Da könnt ihr dann auch zu viert etwas anstellen.


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

Ah, mit denen ahtte ich schon telefoniert ...haben nur noch für "Gäste" Boote im Verleih ....nen anderen Tip ???


----------



## angler10 (2. November 2009)

*AW: 3,4,5 oder 6 Bft.....wo ist schluss ?*

HI,
also ich war mal mit nem ca 7m  Boot mit 150Ps drausen von Glowe aus (mit hacki) dem Boot hats nix ausgemacht aber kanns dier sagen das bei dem Wellengang mit 6m nimmer lustig

#h


----------

